
Ask HN: Getting (re)start with automated trading in 2020 - aantix
I&#x27;d like to try my hand at creating an automated trading system.  I did something similar back in the early 2000&#x27;s with Java and the Interactive Brokers API.  But I&#x27;m sure the tools have evolved since then.<p>What are the easiest platforms&#x2F;frameworks to get started with - preferably something all-inclusive for backtesting, optimization, and live trading?
======
Orlan
I'm more or less on the same boat, but this would be my first time trying it.

Not familiar with all the available API platforms, but while doing some
research, Alpaca kept showing up (
[https://alpaca.markets](https://alpaca.markets) ) so I just opened an account
with them recently.

Would love to get any recommendations on getting started with the data
analysis/algorithms/ML side of things for this.

